# Question on visa (or work permit ?)



## rmit4583 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Immediately after I accepted a job offer, I was told to wait for the UAE (AD) goverment to approve of my job and was told not to resign from my current position. I'm wondering what this means... Is this an employment visa application? How long does this take? Do many applicants fail to get the approval? I'm duanted about all these... 

You kind advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

Your employer will need to apply for your entry visa to come to the UAE. Once you arrive in the UAE, only then would they apply for the residence visa. Entry visas may take a few days, residence visas may take from a couple of days if you're working for a free zone, to a few weeks if you're working for a local company (LLC). 

I wouldn't read too much into this but in any case is better and safer for you to not resign to your current position indeed. This would protect you if anything goes wrong with your new employer. You may weant to follow up every couple of days with HR to see what's the status of the entry visa.


----------



## rmit4583 (Jan 30, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your employer will need to apply for your entry visa to come to the UAE. Once you arrive in the UAE, only then would they apply for the residence visa. Entry visas may take a few days, residence visas may take from a couple of days if you're working for a free zone, to a few weeks if you're working for a local company (LLC).
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into this but in any case is better and safer for you to not resign to your current position indeed. This would protect you if anything goes wrong with your new employer. You may weant to follow up every couple of days with HR to see what's the status of the entry visa.


Thanks again for your answer!


----------

